# 93 Maxima dull cluster light



## machinehead26 (Oct 31, 2009)

My cluster light is so dull that I cannot see how fast I'm going. the light is working but is hard to see. I've try to adjust using the dimmer switch, but it didn't change the brightness. Could it be the dimmer switch or bad gauge or bad cluster bulb?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

machinehead26 said:


> My cluster light is so dull that I cannot see how fast I'm going. the light is working but is hard to see. I've try to adjust using the dimmer switch, but it didn't change the brightness. Could it be the dimmer switch or bad gauge or bad cluster bulb?


Yes, could be any of those. I would start with the bulb first and see if it's easy to replace. If not the bulb, then look at the dimmer and lastly the guage but most likely either the bulb or dimmer switch.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's probably the switch. Over time there can be build up on the rheostat and that would reduce the voltage going through.


----------

